# H: Grey Knights W: Paypal unassembled Trukks Razorbacks... FW?



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok peoples, I just got them out of their Superclean bath. All nice and stripped.

What I have:

6 Terminators (1 Incinerator, 1 Psycannon) 
1 Brother Captain
1 Captain Stern ( missing Left arm)
2 Justicars
26 Power Armor Grey Knights
9 Incinerator Grey Knights

All bases and backpacks included. Looking for $5 a model for power armor, $7 a model for Terminators or trade equivalent. 

Looking for unassembled Trukks, Razorbacks, Paypal. I also have a fondness for Forgeworld things!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

damm, if you was in the UK, i be tempted to offer 2 unbuilt trucks


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

PM sent out


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

How much per PAGK?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Updated due to trades, added per model price.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Still have these guys ready to fight for someone else!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I will be sending you a pm


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Could you please post pictures of the models now that they've been stripped?


----------

